# anyone else laggy?



## AngelBunny (Nov 24, 2017)

its so laggy for me >.<

is it laggy for you?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2017)

boop?


----------



## angiepie (Nov 26, 2017)

I have not experienced any lag, no.


----------



## duckykate (Nov 26, 2017)

i always experience a ton of lag at night, but almost none during the day


----------



## queertactics (Nov 26, 2017)

Check your OS, see if you have an update. Tbh I was only laggy before I updated to the latest android version, which I'd been putting off because I'm dependent on technology and couldn't handle being without a phone for 10 minutes, lmao. Since doing that I've only been laggy for a few seconds every couple hours or so, and typically around the update times (ie PST 10pm, when the marketplace changes).


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2017)

queertactics said:


> Check your OS, see if you have an update. Tbh I was only laggy before I updated to the latest android version, which I'd been putting off because I'm dependent on technology and couldn't handle being without a phone for 10 minutes, lmao. Since doing that I've only been laggy for a few seconds every couple hours or so, and typically around the update times (ie PST 10pm, when the marketplace changes).



well i have an old tablet so maybe thats the problem?


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, I noticed the lag too, but wasn't sure if it was from the game or my wireless here at home.


----------

